# IRT Online Training Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2010)

*Okay everyone here knows I am not a fan of online video rank training.*  No I really, really dislike that agenda as you simply cannot learn well from video training only and in the end it is the lazy way.  I also really, really, really dislike it when someone ranks someone in their specific system based on video training or sent in video tapes.  *To many little details can be missed!*  So many that invariably the person trying to learn this way is very incomplete in their training!

*However, video used as reference by a practitioner in a martial system can be useful!*  This I know for a fact!

So about six months ago I did create some online video training for* IRT practitioners only*.  This assures that the people watching the video clips are also coming to class and practicing with an IRT instructor and getting the fine details in the movements.  It also has nothing and I repeat nothing to do with advancing in rank but instead can be used by the Instinctive Response Training practitioner as a reference material to refresh what was taught in class.  It is also free to IRT practitioners!  So that being said I have put up one of the thirteen clips currently available in public mode so that people can at least see what we are doing!

Enjoy this little glimpse behind the scenes in our private youtube area!

This is a very basic beginning level folding knife defensive drawing technique!  It is done one handed here but their are several variations including utilizing both hands to draw and unfold.  It can also be utilized by moving to a different angle first and then drawing.  Like I said this is the basic set!  Enjoy!

[yt]p87avMA5rSY[/yt]

No rank testing, no advancement, just the ability to see a technique that we have covered in class and reference it!  I think that has helped me to convey, teach several points to IRT members!

IRT Online News


----------

